# ? About Honey. Hunny :)



## Chef Munky

Does honey go bad?

I'm working on a old family pork recipe.I'm modifying it from using chops to a roast instead.

The honey is a dark brown.Seems to have crystallized sugar around the edges.

Is it still useable? If not anyone need anything from the store while I'm there?


----------



## Cooking Goddess

It doesn't spoil, so you can't bake up something to take to the neighbors, Munky. 

There are ways to un-crystallize it. I usually put the container into a pan of simmering water, stirring the honey if the level in the jar is above the level of the water. If I'm in a hurry, I'll just nuke the container. I know there are more "elaborate" ways of doing it that retard the re-crystallizing, but those two work for me in a pinch.


----------



## Katie H

If I remember correctly, honey is one (if not the only) food that does not spoil.  In fact, it has been found in some of the tombs in Egypt.

As far as the color and crystallization, honey can be a variety of colors ranging from the palest of blonde to amber.  Your honey might naturally be the color you describe.  Crystallization is normal and as Cooking Goddess pointed out, that can be remedied by heating it in hot water or in the microwave.  No harm to the honey will result, so enjoy the honey and your pork roast.


----------



## GotGarlic

You remember correctly, Katie  Yes, honey does not spoil and the crystallization tells you that it's real honey. Some of the stuff in stores is not.


----------



## CharlieD

I just throw it into microwave and minute latter it is as good as new.


----------



## Andy M.

Agree.  Edible honey has been found in pharaohs' tombs.  Heating the honey re-liquifies it.


----------



## FoodieFanatic

The just had this question on The Chew today.  Michael Symon said to put it in the microwave for a minute.  I've done this and it works but then goes back to being thick in a couple of days.  It's still delicious, never goes bad.


----------



## taxlady

I once found a thin film of what I think was mould on some honey in a jar. It is the only time I have ever had honey go bad. I think it had been unintentionally diluted with tea. We had been using a honey dipper to get the honey into the cups of tea and I suspect some tea clung to the honey dipper and got into the jar of honey. Honey usually doesn't grow microorganisms because it is hygroscopic and desiccates any microorganisms (except botulism spores). I think there are some other factors too.


----------



## GotGarlic

taxlady said:


> I once found a thin film of what I think was mould on some honey in a jar. It is the only time I have ever had honey go bad. I think it had been unintentionally diluted with tea. We had been using a honey dipper to get the honey into the cups of tea and I suspect some tea clung to the honey dipper and got into the jar of honey. Honey usually doesn't grow microorganisms because it is hygroscopic and desiccates any microorganisms (except botulism spores). I think there are some other factors too.



That makes sense. Microbes need water to survive and multiply.


----------



## Addie

Cooking Goddess said:


> It doesn't spoil, *so you can't bake up something to take to the neighbors,* Munky.
> 
> There are ways to un-crystallize it. I usually put the container into a pan of simmering water, stirring the honey if the level in the jar is above the level of the water. If I'm in a hurry, I'll just nuke the container. I know there are more "elaborate" ways of doing it that retard the re-crystallizing, but those two work for me in a pinch.



Run CG as fast as your legs can go!


----------



## creative

On the odd occasion when a glass jar of clear honey starts to crystallise, place the jar in warm water and let it sit until clear.


----------



## Chef Munky

Thanks everyone for the help.
I checked the label it was grade A honey.Because of the size of the bottle nuking it was out.It also wasn't recommended because it was in a plastic container.I let it sit for a while in a hot water bath.

It turned out perfectly for my recipe.So good hubby swiped my plate.
He was just supposed to take a test bite and go!


----------



## Dawgluver

A friend in Mexico who keeps bees and sells honey told me that lots of folks sell it with brown sugar or corn syrup mixed in.  I'm suspicious, as a lot of my previously purchased honey has crystalized to the point that it's solid.


----------

